# Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark



## Cruze87 (3. Februar 2016)

Moin Moin, nun da noch die Boote im Winterlager sind und mir es doch schon in den Finger juckt möchte ich mal mein glück auf eine der wenigen Mefo versuchen.
1 Hab noch nie auf Meerforellen geangelt und kenne deren gebiet auch nicht auser das es gerne Leopardenmuster haben soll... Kann jemand paar plätze empfehlen wo man evtl jetzt zu der Zeit erfolg haben könnte ? gerne Flensburgerförde, Sonderburg oder Appenrade ??? |kopfkrat

2 Eine Wathose 4mm ist vorhanden da ich zur dieser Jahreszeit noch nie im Wasser war wollte ich mal Fragen was ich allles beachten muss ? 
Wie zieht Ihr euch an ? ;+ wollte nicht unbediengt nach 30 min aus dem Wasser raus


----------



## Ostseesilber (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark*

Am besten Merinowolle als erste Lage- auch Strümpfe. Dann je nach Temperatur und Dicke des Materials 1-2 Lagen Fleece. Dann Wathose und Jacke.


----------



## zulu1024 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark*

Merinowollsocken sind gut, evtl. noch ein größeres Paar a la Bundeswehrsocken drüber ziehen. Ich nutze eine lange enganliegende, nicht zu dicke Lage Fleeceunterwäsche-gibt es auch als einteiler- darüber dann noch dickeres Fleece. Manchmal auch als Skiunterwäsche deklariert. Wenn es sehr kalt ist dann noch eine 3. Fleecejacke. Dann die Wathose und eine Watjacke. Hier kann man auch viel Geld ausgeben, was ich getan habe, aber einei günstige reicht auch, da selbst bei den teuren die Taschen nicht Wasserdicht sind. Ich nutze dann noch Fleecehandschuhe mit freien Fingerspitzen. Die von Eiger gefallen mir recht gut. Fleece wärmt zwar, aber wenn die Handschuhe mal nass sind, kann es schon unangenhem werden. Ich habe deswegen zur Not immer 2 oder 3 Paare in meinem Rücksack mit. Neoprenhandschuhe habe ich schon mehrere ausprobiert, wärmen aber überhaupt nicht.

zu Punkt 1 kann ich dir nicht helfen. Aber einfach mal Google oder Bing maps in der Satellitenansicht starten und die Gegend durchschauen. Evtl. Schutzzonen berücksichtigen


----------



## magnus12 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark*

Bitte nicht böse sein aber ich möchte doch auf die inzwischen sehr ausgereiften guten Angelführer hinweisen die es für das Gebiet gibt, z.b. von North Guiding oder der Rapsbande. Der Kaufpreis ist nach 2 Wochenenden schon an vergeudetem Sprit gespart und lesenswert sind sie obendrein. Ich hätte einiges darum gegeben wenn die schon vor 20 Jahren erschienen wären...
http://www.buecher.de/shop/angeln/a...el/products_products/detail/prod_id/32773821/
http://www.buecher.de/shop/angeln/d...do/products_products/detail/prod_id/23449280/
http://www.amazon.de/gp/redirect.ht...2366053&tag=anglerboard-21&tag=anglerboard-21


----------



## Cruze87 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark*

Hm vllt doch noch jemand ein Tipp zu Punkt 1 ? #c


----------



## woern1 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark*

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dich beim Flensburger Angelforum anzumelden. Da wird dir mit Sicherheit geholfen...

TL

werner


----------



## Schlammtaucher (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark*

Zu Punkt 1 

Haberniss ist ein bekannter Spot an der Außenförde, wenn du da bist kannst du auch gleich die ganze Geltinger Bucht abfischen...Da kann immer was gehen. 

In der Innenförde würde ich dir den Wald bei Kollund ans Herz legen, ACHTUNG da ist ein kleiner Flußeinlauf, drumherum ist 500m Schonbezirk. 

Ich hab da zwar noch nie was gefangen, aber viele Angler schwören auf Wassersleben.... Da wird immer wieder gut gefangen...Nur ich bekomme es da nicht hin 

Quellental in der Innenförde ist auch gut. Wird sehr schnell sehr tief, brauchst nicht mal ne Wathose. Ist auch gut für Dorsche abends!

Apenrader Bucht ist auch cool. Ich persönlich finde Naaldtang am besten. Auch Aapenrade an sich ist lohnend. Da ist der Industriehafen, und hinter dem befindet sich ne schöne Watstrecke auf der Nordseite des Fjordes.....

Sonderburg Hafen ist ganz ganz gut für Dorsche, musst jedoch mal schauen, du darfst da nicht überall angeln..... Mefotechnisch kenne ich mich auf Als nicht so aus muss ich zugeben... 

Wenn du aber nach Als fährst, kannst du einen kleinen Halt in Egernsund machen. Da kannste abends gut fangen. Ist ziemlich tief und Strömungsreich.... 

Die Halbinsel Broager ist dann auch gleich um die Ecke. Da musste mal auf goolge maps schauen, da sind ne menge tolle Stellen.....

Sooo, ich denke da ist sollte für jede Windrichtung was dabei sein denke ich. Ach ja, die Ecke um die Ochseninseln finde ich auch ganz gut.... Viel Spaß, FL-Förde ist ein super Revier!


----------



## #AngelMicha (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark*

Moin,

ich würde mich hier gern mal einklinken.
Bin auch Nächste Woche das erste mal auf Meefo los und bin 5 Tage in Kappeln untergebracht.
Tackle steht soweit und die Spots finden man ja nach ein wenig Recherche raus.

Habe nur mal eine generelle Frage.. Gibt es Zeiten wo das Angeln in der Innen bzw. Außenförde besonders Sinn macht, oder spielt das eine untergeordnete Rolle?
Es könnte ja zb. sein, dass sich das Wasser jetzt im April in der Innenförde ein bisschen schneller erwärmt, oder die Forellen jetzt erst in die ziehen und somit noch eher im Bereich der Außenförde anzutreffen sind.

Kann mich hier jmd. aufklären?

VG und Vielen Dank!#6


----------



## Schlammtaucher (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mefo in der Region Flensburgförde und Dänemark*

Generell würde ich es jetzt noch flach versuchen....Jetzt werden ja grad erst die Tangläufer und Garnelen aktiv, da sind dann auch die Mefos... War leider schon seid ein paar Wochen nicht mehr los deswegen ist das jetzt nur ein Schätzwert. Tendenziell würde ich außerdem noch Innenförde versuchen..Auch wegen den Heringen, da kann ja auch mal ne dickere dabei sein...


----------

